# Really stinky gas!!! Advice on modifying her diet?



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Molly's gas is SO stinky! We have all agreed that we need to come up with a plan to try to reduce it. Step one is to change the food and cut out some extras we have been giving her.

She is on Nature Balance Duck & Potato, with 1/4 can wet per meal. The wet is NB Venison & Sweet Potato or Duck & Potato or Beef. Plus a few grain free treats.

My thought was to cut out everything except kibble and see if that helps. It was also recommended to go to a dry food with higher protein/lower carb, since she might find that easier to digest. What do you think?

Other ideas? I read an old post that suggested yogurt. Thoughts?

What should I try first?


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Molly is a doll! She is so beautiful.

Dino has awful gas when he eats dirt and dairy products. He can clear up a room in seconds, like he did at the vet's waiting area. :yuck: ( It was embarrassing. ) Every dog is different so one thing that works for one shouldnt necessarily work for another. I think what you plan to do is the way to go. Give her just the kibble for a day or two and see what happens. If the flatulence stops, you can slowly add one other food item a day and see how it goes from there. It might also be a good idea to enlist the help of your kids with this mission. Kids sometimes see no harm in sharing their snacks with the furbaby. Good luck with finding the culprit. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My suggestion is to stop giving her yogurt first and see if that clears up the stink. Many dogs are lactose intolerant with dairy products. My suspicion is the yogurt doesn't agree with your sweet Molly. If it isn't the yogurt, then eliminate the treats and if that doesn't solve it, then consider the food switch.

There are specially forumulated canine probiotics (Fortiflora, Dogzymes, etc) should Molly need them, so she won't miss the yogurt if that turns out to be the culprit.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> My suggestion is to stop giving her yogurt first and see if that clears up the stink. Many dogs are lactose intolerant with dairy products. My suspicion is the yogurt doesn't agree with your sweet Molly. If it isn't the yogurt, then eliminate the treats and if that doesn't solve it, then consider the food switch.
> 
> There are specially forumulated canine probiotics (Fortiflora, Dogzymes, etc) should Molly need them, so she won't miss the yogurt if that turns out to be the culprit.


I haven't yet STARTED to give her yogurt. It was a question on whether I SHOULD give her yogurt based on an old post I read here that suggested that to somebody else trying to solve a smelly gas problem.

So, question #1: Should I cut out the wet food?
Question #2: Should I change the dry food I give her to something lower carb/higher protein? What food?

I have to drive by a really awesome pet food store today, maybe I will allow time to stop there and ask about dog probiotics or better dry food.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think the frequent gas means she isn't digesting something properly, but no idea what. Hope someone else has ideas.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My first instinct would be to cut out the wet food. I know whenever my guys have had to be on wet food for medical reasons, they had gas that could clear a room.

If that doesn't make a noticeable difference, you might want to consider switching the formula of Natural Balance you're feeding. There may be an ingredient in the Duck & Potato formula that she can't digest properly.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too would probably cut out the wet food for now, just to check how she does with just kibble. Even offer her kibble as treats for a few days. No extras. That way you can determine whether the kibble is causing the problem. If she is fine in a few weeks, you can try to re-introduce the wet food and see how she does. Just break it down into manageable steps.

I can tell you that while some dogs (especially very athletic dogs) do well on the higher protein/low carb diets, not all dogs can handle it. Sometimes the fat levels in those kinds of kibbles make the food harder to digest. Moreover, by adding wet food, which is typically higher in protein than most kibbles, it might be just too much for her digestive system to handle. As someone already recommended, probiotics can often help. 

What kibble are you currently feeding her now? Do you know the protein and fat percentage in the food? It does seem that some Goldens just have sensitive tummies and tend to do really well on the more moderate protein foods - which are those sitting around the 28% mark.

I definitely wouldn't add yogurt at this point, as then you are only adding to the variables and it will make it all the harder to figure out what the trigger is!

I hope some of this advice helps. It is all just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth!

Best of luck - Kim


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> What kibble are you currently feeding her now?
> 
> Best of luck - Kim


She has been on Natural Balance Duck & Potato for 6 weeks.

I recently bought Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice. A pet food store owner said that "should" be less stink producing. I have been slowly adding the Lamb and Brown Rice to the Duck & Potato since I know not to switch her over suddenly. And, no it isn't the Lamb and Brown Rice. The stink was there long before I introduced the Lamb and Brown Rice.



Dexell1827 said:


> My first instinct would be to cut out the wet food. I know whenever my guys have had to be on wet food for medical reasons, they had gas that could clear a room.


So, I just fed her plain, dry kibble tonight.... AND SHE ATE IT!

I had been afraid to discontinue the wet food because when we got her 6 weeks ago she refused to eat. She is still a picky eater, and will often refuse to eat breakfast even with wet food mixed in.

I will see what happens at breakfast. If I can get her to eat kibble only, I will be a happy camper. Otherwise I guess I can deal with the stink during the day easier than at night.... There is something about trying to watch TV after dinner with the fart machine laying right below me that has made TV lose its appeal. :yuck:

And getting woken up after I have gone to bed because she let one rip - not fun. I never knew that a smell could wake me up :no:.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Update:
Molly has been eating dry kibble (YEA!) and has been MUCH less stinky.

Yesterday she got into the cat food (DH can't seem to close the gate to the laundry room no matter how I remind him) and last night she was stinky. Not as bad as sometimes, but not good. So, now I know to eliminate cat food from her diet :doh:.

So, is there anything I CAN add to her kibble to make her more interested in it, but won't make her stinky? This morning she only ate about 1/3 of her food. Maybe she put herself on a diet after all that cat food yesterday? JK She isn't a big eater, so I am happy to make her breakfast more tasty by adding something if I have any idea what to add.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe alittle chicken broth?


----------

